# Formatting for Weblinks



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2004)

Hello all,

I have tweaked the board template so that web links should be easier to see now. When you include a link, it should now show up in both underlined and blue format (like it did a while back).

Remember to put the url brackets around your links, or else they may break.

tulipfaith.com

Fred's page

Now, also when you hover over a link, it will change color to a yellow/orange.

This should help people as they use links on the board.

[Edited on 12/12/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## just_grace (Dec 12, 2004)

*Hyperlinks.*

As long as you put http:// etc the net will automatically give it life.

It's the law  of the net!

eg...http://www.podsdad.net

David


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 12, 2004)

Very nice Fred!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, 

But if your url has any periods or commas in it (like news links) it will break the link.

I also would recommend if you have a really long link that you make a Tiny url out of it, otherwise it stretches the board past the edge of the screen


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes, great job Fred! That should make it a lot easier, not having to type all the color and underline code now,



> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> As long as you put http:// etc the net will automatically give it life.
> 
> It's the law  of the net!
> ...



But for awhile, that was not automatically happening on this site.


----------

